

Ask HN: What would you ask YC founders? - dmitri1981

At tomorrow's London Hacker News meetup we are doing a Q&#38;A session with several YC founders from 07, 09 and 11 sessions. We have received many great questions already, but have room for some more. Is there anything you would love to find out about the YC experience, fund raising or building a successful startup? Please submit your questions and we'll do our best to get them all answered by our panel.<p>We will be recording the session and you will all get the opportunity to see it in its full glory.<p>Our panel will consist of:<p>Pete Smith founded Songkick in 2007 and as COO has scaled Songkick's operations -- premises, finance, legal, visas, HR, hiring, revenue -- from three friends with their own laptops to a team of 25 based in Hoxton and Palo Alto.<p>Phil Cowans was employee number 2 at Songkick and the company's original CTO, having joined in 2007 and spent some time in Boston during the Y Combinator summer programme. Now in the role of Chief Architect, he's been closely involved in with all aspects of the engineering process since then, from building the original prototypes to scaling the site and hiring and managing a large development team.<p>Josh Buckley is a 19 year old entrepreneur from Kent, in England. After selling his first company at age 15, he started angel investing. In January 2011, aged 18 he founded the youngest ever Ycombinator funded company, MinoMonsters. He has since raised a seed round from the most prestigious Silicon Valley investors.<p>Colin Beattie who founded Tuxebo at the end of 2009.  As CEO Colin undertakes a 'jack-of-all' role leading product research, design and development, SEM, strategy, financing, HR and strategic partnerships. Tuxebo is a marketplace, comparison site and booking agent for renting things; essentially a cross between ebay and Kayak for renting stuff.  It currently focuses on the construction segment of this enormous market but aims to be a single access and invoicing point for all your rental needs regardless of where you need to rent, what you need to rent and from whoever you want to rent it.
======
triviatise
What was your lowest low and how did you deal with it?

~~~
dmitri1981
good one.

------
ballard
Enterprise vs. everyone startups, e.g., fewer but more lucrative customers vs.
popularity contest. What's awesome and not about each?

